# Upholstery



## tkdaddy (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm looking to have all the cushions on my boat recovered. Any recommendations in the pcola/ Milton area?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Island Quest Canvas. On Barrancas Ave near Bayou Chico. Located in same shop as Precision auto and marine. Pat and Cindy owners. PFF members. Good people.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Tony Penton in Milton. He's cheap and fast


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Coastal Canvas, Gulf Breeze 850-932-6233.


----------



## tkdaddy (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys!!


----------



## Spooled (Jan 13, 2012)

Tim Borce at Precision Sewing on Barrancus


----------



## Coastal Canvas/Pensacola (Jan 17, 2012)

*Coastal Canvas of Pensacola*

Coastal Canvas in Gulf Breeze has closed. We are now Coastal Canvas of Pensacola. We are located @ 3210 Olde Barrancas Avenue (old draw bridge road). Our new phone number is 850-466-5086. My cell number is 850-393-0772. We would love to give you a quote. Please give us a call. Thank You Tony Renbarger.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw your sign yesterday Tony....Down by Blue Coral Towers.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Terry Pfiefer does great work too. His number is (850) 377-9353


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm in Navarre and my boat doesn't have cushions that it should have. Any recommendations for the Fort Walton/Navarre area? With any of those listed iN P'Cola travel to measure cushion requirements on the boat?


----------



## Coastal Canvas/Pensacola (Jan 17, 2012)

Glad you saw our sign when you passed by. Coastal Canvas in Gulf Breeze is closed and we are now Coastal Canvas of Pensacola. Stop by and see the new shop. Looking forward to seeing you. Tony


----------



## Coastal Canvas/Pensacola (Jan 17, 2012)

flappininthebreeze --- Coastal Canvas in Gulf Breeze closed on 12/31/2011. Coastal Canvas of Pensacola opened 1/1/2012, and our new phone number is 466-5086. We are now located on Olde Barrancas Ave.(the old draw bridge rd), next to Blue Coral.


----------



## Coastal Canvas/Pensacola (Jan 17, 2012)

Glad you saw our sign. Coastal Canvas in Gulf Breeze is closed. We are now Coastal Canvas of Pensacola, new phone # is 466-5086. Stop by and see the new shop! Looking forward to seeing you. Tony


----------



## Coastal Canvas/Pensacola (Jan 17, 2012)

Flappininthebreeze ---- Coastal Canvas in Gulf Breeze was closed on 12-31-2011. We are now Coastal Canvas of Pensacola as of 1-1-2012. We are located on Olde Barrancas Ave.(old draw bridge rd.). Our new phone # is 466-5086. Stop by and see the new shop.


----------



## Coastal Canvas/Pensacola (Jan 17, 2012)

We would be glad to discuss your boat cushions with you. Please give us a call at 466-5086. Coastal Canvas of Pensacola is willing to travel to meet the needs of their customers.


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Please call us at Island Quest Canvas, WE travel to Ft Walton and Navarre/Destin, We assure The PFF a fair price
WE are ;located on Barrancas Ave about a block from the Bayou Chico Bridge.

WE are looking forward to Our Free Snap Saturday for PFF coming in February, Date to be determined.

Pat
Island Quest Canvas
3130 Barrancas Ave
Pensacola Fl 32507
850-723-2144


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

wackydaddy said:


> I'm in Navarre and my boat doesn't have cushions that it should have. Any recommendations for the Fort Walton/Navarre area? With any of those listed iN P'Cola travel to measure cushion requirements on the boat?


Canvas Specialties on Hollywood BLVD in FT Walton.. Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

TK Daddy, If you have not yet contacted us, please do, we look forward to giving you a fair price for your cushions,
Pat
Island Quest canvas
3130 Barrancas Ave
Pensacola Fl 32507
850-723-2144


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello wacky Daddy, Please give us a call at Island Quest canvas, we will come out and pattern your boat for missing cushions and give you a fair price.
Pat
Island Quest Canvas
3130 Barrancas Ave
Pensacola Fl 32507
850-723-2144


----------

